# Pro Plan or Acana?



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

I know this would be obvious to most people but ive trid my lab on Orijen for 3 months and it did nothing for her at all. VERY dull coat, no extra energy (in a good way), copious amount of poop and a whole host of other things. I put her onto Pro Plan sensitive as i know a lot of people with labs who do well on Pro Plan and her coat improved massively compared to being on Orijen and she does seem to have more zip about her on walks and she has definately built up more muscle on the Pro Plan but im aware that the ingredients arent that good. So im kind of torn between trying her on Acana or keeping her on the Pro Plan. Do I forfeit the good coat, energy levels and everything else that has improved for better ingredients in Acana?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Normally I'd say no contest between Acana or Pro Plan - Acana all the way.

But if you've already tried Orijen and that did nothing for her (it's an excellent food, but like everything, not all foods will suit all dogs) then I'm tempted to say keep her on the Pro Plan for now - Acana isn't hugely different to Orijen, and if she's doing so well on the Pro Plan, I'd stick with what works. Pro Plan isn't the best food by any means, but it's certainly no Bakers! 

In a couple of months time, you could always look at changing the Pro Plan for something better.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

3 months is too soon to see the full changes to the coat. She needs to go through a full moult first then the difference will be seen.


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Which of the Orijen varities were you using? For a boost to coats we suggest the 6 Fish variety.
Also how long was a bag of Orijen lasting? A 13.5kg bag we suggest should last between 5-6 weeks for an adult dog such as yours. I query this as the lots of pooh make me think you are feeding too much, making your dog sluggish trying to digest food.

Another brand to look at could be Barking Heads Fusspot. I suggest this as the company is keen on quality ingredients, and the salmon content will help with your dogs coat.

Cheers Fraz.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Haven't used Orijen personally but I do that Acana is lower in protein. I am currently feeding Acana Pacifica and although my dog has always done well on fish protein I have to say I am not impressed with this one, but perhaps I was expecting too much. 

I am sure that I was over feeding for the first week and like Fraz said, this can muck things up but even now that I have got the amount right, I am still getting relatively loose stools. The fact of the matter is that if you do manage to find a food suits your dog then you should go with it. Like you have said Pro Plan might not have the best ingredients but there are far worse around and if the better ingredients in the Acana are not having the desired effect on coat & energy etc, is it really worth the extra cost?


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

FRAZ said:


> Which of the Orijen varities were you using? For a boost to coats we suggest the 6 Fish variety.
> Also how long was a bag of Orijen lasting? A 13.5kg bag we suggest should last between 5-6 weeks for an adult dog such as yours. I query this as the lots of pooh make me think you are feeding too much, making your dog sluggish trying to digest food.
> 
> Another brand to look at could be Barking Heads Fusspot. I suggest this as the company is keen on quality ingredients, and the salmon content will help with your dogs coat.
> ...


Well she was getting 2 1/2 cups a day so dont know if thats under/over feeding?? The bag lasted for about the time you stated


----------

